# 2010 Invites



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We're going to do another 6-page newsletter. My wife already has several of the articles written. We're just not sure what it is going to look like this year.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Last year I made spell books for my invites. I ended up having to cancel my party after all of the invitations were made. I'll think I'll just use the spell books this year and just re-do the party info on the inside.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a few ideas but I am trying to decide whether I'm doing a themed party this year.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Hubby usually does awesome invites every year for our party... (it helps to have a Graphic Designer on hand) usually we have a theme, but we haven't decided what we will do this year yet.. one year we had invites to look like a old style death certificate when the theme was death... one year we had Heros and Villians theme, and the invite looked like the cover of a comic book..


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

WitchyRN, do you have a picture of the Heroes & Villians invitation? That is the theme I'm considering this year & would love to get some ideas.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Photos from Schultz's Annual Halloween Party | Facebook

I have it posted on facebook.. not sure if you can see this from here??


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am already making mine ! My theme is going to be Disco is Dead and it is going to be a 70s loving zombie party.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

We are doing a Wicked Wonderland theme this year. So far, I'm planning to use small vials/bottles that will have a drink me tag attached to them. 

I may put the party info on another tag, or roll it up inside the vial. I'm really just getting started with them. I did get some cute teapot beads, I think I will use those and skull shaped beads to decorate the bottles.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm still debating whether or not we'll be able to scrap up enough $ to throw one this year. If we do, I keep leaning towards a "Shag the artist"-inspired theme. Probably go with an email invite this year, to keep costs down.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Not sure bout this year, but last year my theme was Vampire Ball and I had coffin shaped card stock with red bat swirls that I did in embossing powder. Put in over 20 hours and $50 into 50 of them. Yikes! They did look amazing though. I found a website called 123print.com that I think I'll be using to print some more basic invitations this year.


----------



## CJanssen (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I have our final version of the invitation for this year. I know I got the idea from someones post on this forum, my apologies for not remembering who to give some kudos too for the idea. ( been working on this forever it seems)

I dont like all of the extra space around the edge, it goes away when I print them out on postcard stock.

my tiny little nephew likes to use the "puny human" quotes from the Hulk so I wanted to throw that in


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

i already sent mine out in the mail lol i dont really have a theme...just fun and costumes


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is ours.


----------



## Candypie (Sep 22, 2010)

*Need help with Spell Book*

Our invitiations this year are a 12-page Book of Spells. It's 8.5x5.5 and bound on the side with jute. I wanted to use all this excess pink paper I have left from one of my kid's school projects. The intent was to then tea stain the pages. But after doing one sample book I saw how time consuming that is and some of the pages became unreadable. Does anyone have any ideas how I can make this paper work?


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

My daughter and I made jointed skeletons, used spray glue to stick the paper to black card stock then connected the joints with brads. I found some great matte black button and string envelopes online and addressed them with a silver paint pen. Yeah, beware that if you are enlisting the help of a child with this project, that said child will probably get half way done cutting out ONE skeleton and change her mind about helping. (Not that I have ever experienced that before, I'm just sayin... it _may_ happen)


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

CMK4425, That is the paper we used 2 years ago for Face your Fears, Had written on it - Face Your Fear Be your Fear Or Your Name Here


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Cool this is the easiest way we have found to do invitations. Every year we use different preprinted stationary and print the info on it. After 10 years I just don't feel like putting anymore time, money and effort into the invitations.



natascha said:


> CMK4425, That is the paper we used 2 years ago for Face your Fears, Had written on it - Face Your Fear Be your Fear Or Your Name Here


----------

